# Alta - Tollhaus No Response



## jokerz4fun (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello!

I am currently looking for a GSD(like so many others) and doing my homework on this site and others I keep seeing how Alta Tollhaus is a great breeder. So I decided to email her through her website. But I never received a response. So I tried again and the samething, no response. This last email I sent directly to to her email account and again no response. This has been going on for the last month or two, obviously Im not in a rush. But I have contacted other breeders and they are very quick to respond so I know its not my email or ISP.

Does anyone know if they are still breeding pups? I hate to throw in the towel and jump to another breeder but its starting to look like I might have to do that.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have you tried calling her or is email the only contact she lists?


----------



## gearguywb (Apr 7, 2016)

I sent an inquiry in yesterday and received a response in a few hours.


----------



## jokerz4fun (Apr 9, 2016)

She doesn't have a phone number on the site. Just email addresses.


----------



## jokerz4fun (Apr 9, 2016)

gearguywb said:


> I sent an inquiry in yesterday and received a response in a few hours.


Hmmm strange. Ill try again. Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Could be your email provider. Could be going to her spam folder.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hm, she is on FB as well, maybe try FB message?


----------



## uhsa (Mar 29, 2016)

jokerz4fun said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently looking for a GSD(like so many others) and doing my homework on this site and others I keep seeing how Alta Tollhaus is a great breeder. So I decided to email her through her website. But I never received a response. So I tried again and the samething, no response. This last email I sent directly to to her email account and again no response. This has been going on for the last month or two, obviously Im not in a rush. But I have contacted other breeders and they are very quick to respond so I know its not my email or ISP.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are still breeding pups? I hate to throw in the towel and jump to another breeder but its starting to look like I might have to do that.


Julie is indeed a very good breeder from what I read as well.

I am sorry you are not getting a response - I had emailed her and called her - but I got an answer back. 

This was a couple weeks back - so maybe it's just a bad timing? I have talked to her over the phone as well and she is an awesome person!


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

The homepage lists their phone #, perhaps that was just added.http://http://24kgsd.com

I've gotten a response from them this week but they did say they were a little delayed in responding due to illness. Try resending the email and follow up with a phone call in a few days?


----------



## Steverules (Apr 14, 2016)

The latest litter is just at 8 weeks, so I would guess she is slammed with new puppy parents and trying to get that litter out the door. A friend of mine is picking up her puppy from Alta-Tollhaus on Friday. The Sieger show is also in a couple weeks and she is bringing a few dogs to that. I don't want to speak for her; but I imagine she is crazy busy right now. Keep trying!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

If you're on Facebook, definitely contact her there.


----------



## cst174 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi jokerz. Were you successful in getting in contact with Julie? I promise she isn't ignoring you. She stays busy wether it be traveling for breeding,at shows or getting pups to new homes. She will respond, just might not be immediate. I can't speak for her, but I know that when she gets an application for a pup it is thoroughly reviewed and everything is considered. She cuts no corners. That also takes a significant amount of time. Be patient. She is a quality breeder, not quantity. I waited several months for my boy and it was well worth the wait. Couldn't be happier with my AT pup. If you have any questions that I might could answer, feel free to contact me. -CG


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

I´ve never contact her, but as a member of this forum for 10 yrs, I can tell you that ALL of the mentions are very positive.
So be patient and try sending her a message on FB.


----------

